# Ist die Karriere so schlecht?



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich bei release mal dem WAR Hype folgen werde, würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Hexenkriegerin ein so schlechte Karriere ist, da man kaum Videos oder Beiträge sazu liest.

Momentan ist das die Karriere, die mich am meißten anspricht.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

als schlecht würde ich die nicht unbedingt beschreiben. 

Dass man wenig darübe liest wird folgende Gründe haben:

Wer die Mechanik gut findet spielt wahrscheinlich eher die Spiegelklasse Hexenjäger spielen, weil sie stylischer aussieht Hut und so. Ausserdem ist diese klasse bei der Auswahl des Geschlechtes auf eine Frau beschränkt, was vielleicht auch viele abschreckt.

In Videos sieht man aber schon einige hexen rumrennen.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> als schlecht würde ich die nicht unbedingt beschreiben.
> 
> Dass man wenig darübe liest wird folgende Gründe haben:
> 
> ...



Rumrennen schon, aber nicht unbedingt "in Action".... naja ich werd sie trotzdem spielen.

Und zum Thema Frauen, gibt´s da keine die WAR spielen? oO (Zu unniedlich?)


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Frauen, gibt´s da keine die WAR spielen? oO (Zu unniedlich?)



Naja das hat ja nüx mit RL Frauen zu tun. Wird sicher Frauen geben die keine weiblichen chars spielen wegen RP und so. Und genau wie bei anderen MMO wirds bei War auch weibliche User geben aber halt jetzt net 50% der User.


----------



## softcake_orange (29. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich bei release mal dem WAR Hype folgen werde, würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Hexenkriegerin ein so schlechte Karriere ist, da man kaum Videos oder Beiträge sazu liest.
> 
> ...



Da allgemein bekannt ist, dass einer der Entwickler diese Klasse spielt, bedarf es keiner weiteren Bekanntmachung. 
Es reicht eigentlich schon, dass dies die "Schurkenklasse" ist, um genügend WoW Kids anzuziehen.

Mich hat allerdings auch abgeschreckt, dass diese Klasse keinen männlihen Charakter hat. Für mich bedeutet Rollenspiel nun mal auch, dass ich mich mit der Figur identifiziere und deshalb werd ich nie nen weiblichen Char spielen. Und da ich mich strikt weigere auf die Seite der Ordnung zu wechseln und dort den coolen Hexenjäger zu spielen, bleibt mir nichts anderes als mir ne andere Klasse zu suchen.

Aber keine Sorge, nach allen Berichten die ich so gelesen habe und Videos etc. ist die Klasse alles andere als schwach. Eher sehr sehr starke Melee Klasse.


----------



## Akentia (30. August 2008)

Zum glück gibt’s genug Leute die diese Klasse spielen werden, weil sie einfach nur cool ist. ^^

Und zu diesem Kommentar mit den Frauen fällt mir nichts mehr ein, nur so viel - wieso benehmen sich die meisten Männer wie ein Haufen Kleinkinder? ;-)

@softcake 
Lies dir zumindest paar RP-Hintergründe zu dieser Klasse, dann wirst du verstehen wieso es keine männliche Hexenkriegerin gibt.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> @softcake
> Lies dir zumindest paar RP-Hintergründe zu dieser Klasse, dann wirst du verstehen wieso es keine männliche Hexenkriegerin gibt.



Und welchen RP-Hintergrund hat es, dass die Stealth nutzen?
Und wie siehts mit dem RP-Hintergrund für männliche Zauberer aus wenn ich schon dabei bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuya01 (30. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit dem RP-Hintergrund für männliche Zauberer aus wenn ich schon dabei bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laut Hintergrund gibt es männliche Zauberer, auch wenn sie gejagt und getötet werden sollten...


----------



## powerplayer1 (30. August 2008)

Hab zwar noch kein Video gesehn und nicht selber gespielt aber denk mal nicht dass die Karriere schlecht ist. Sie is der beste Grund dass ich auch mal nen weiblichen Char spiel obwohl mir des sonst zuwider ist.

Hoffe es gibt bald mal ein Video...will wissen wieviel Dmg da drin steckt in der süßen Maus:-)
Werd sie auf alle Fälle anspielen.

Grüße


----------



## Anywen (31. August 2008)

powerplayer1 schrieb:


> Hab zwar noch kein Video gesehn und nicht selber gespielt aber denk mal nicht dass die Karriere schlecht ist. Sie is der beste Grund dass ich auch mal nen weiblichen Char spiel obwohl mir des sonst zuwider ist.
> 
> Hoffe es gibt bald mal ein Video...will wissen wieviel Dmg da drin steckt in der süßen Maus:-)
> Werd sie auf alle Fälle anspielen.
> ...




hier ein nettes video einer hexenkriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://mygamersvideos.onlinewelten.com/videos/qFIe8bVSaWky/


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Da allgemein bekannt ist, dass einer der Entwickler diese Klasse spielt, bedarf es keiner weiteren Bekanntmachung.
> Es reicht eigentlich schon, dass dies die "Schurkenklasse" ist, um genügend WoW Kids anzuziehen.
> 
> Mich hat allerdings auch abgeschreckt, dass diese Klasse keinen männlihen Charakter hat. Für mich bedeutet Rollenspiel nun mal auch, dass ich mich mit der Figur identifiziere und deshalb werd ich nie nen weiblichen Char spielen. Und da ich mich strikt weigere auf die Seite der Ordnung zu wechseln und dort den coolen Hexenjäger zu spielen, bleibt mir nichts anderes als mir ne andere Klasse zu suchen.
> ...


Dazu zietieren wir mal Onkel Lexicanum

_Die Hexenkriegerinnen oder Bräute des Khaine sind die fanatischsten unter den Anhängern  Khaines, des Blutbefleckten Gottes der Dunkelelfen. In wilder Raserei schlachten Sie und die wahnsinnigen Hexenpriesterinnen des Mordgottes ungezählte Opfer - gefangene Menschen, Grünhäute, Zwerge und Hochelfen aber auch unglückliche Dunkelelfen - auf ihren Altären. Während das Blut der Geopferten in den Blutkesseln aufgefangen wird, übergeben sie die Überreste den qualmenden, niemals verlöschenden Opferfeuern. In den Blutkesseln, die ein Geschenk Khaines an seine Bräute sind, baden sie, und bleiben dadurch ewig jung. Auch wenn sie Jahrhunderte leben konservieren die Hexenkriegerinnen ihre Jugend und ihre ebenso betörende wie furchtbare Schönheit durch dieses grausame Ritual für alle Zeit.

Die Hexenkriegerinnen gehorchen einzig und allein dem Willen ihres blutgierigen Gottes und seiner ersten Dienerin, der Hexenkönigin Hellebron, die eine erbitterte Rivalin Morathis ist, der Mutter Malekiths. Während zumeist Morathi in der Gunst des Hexenkönigs an erster Stelle steht, und Hellebron sich ihrer Feindin unterordnen muß, gehört eine Nacht im Jahr allein ihr und ihren Schülerinnen: In der Hexennacht ist kein Dunkelelf vor ihrem Mordrausch sicher. - Kein Adliger würde es in dieser Nacht wagen, sich ihnen in den Weg zu stellen, wenn sie die Neugeborenen rauben, von denen einige wenige zu den gefürchteten Assassinen heranreifen werden .
Hexenkriegerin
Hexenkriegerin

Wenn die Druchii in den Krieg ziehen, begleiten die Hexenkriegerinnen die Armeen der Dunkelelfen, denn wo könnten sie Besser im Namen ihres Herrn Blut vergießen? Im Getümmel der Schlacht stürzen sie sich in in wilder, von geheimen Drogen verstärkter Raserei auf ihre Feinde, um sie im Namen Khaines im Nahkampf in Stücke zu reißen. Dieses als Hexenbräu bekannte Getränk besteht vor allem aus destilliertem Blut geopferter Sklaven. Doch auch ohne das Hexenbräu ist Blut eine geliebtes Getränk bei den Bräuten, vor allem, so lange es noch warm und frisch ist. Es wird von ihnen ebenfalls zum Baden genutzt. _



Nerimos schrieb:


> Und welchen RP-Hintergrund hat es, dass die Stealth nutzen?
> Und wie siehts mit dem RP-Hintergrund für männliche Zauberer aus wenn ich schon dabei bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, hierbei muss man sagen das männliche Zauberer noch zu tollerieren gewesen wären, aber wenn sie Männliche Hexenkriegerinen eingeführt hätten dann hätte ihnen Games Workshop die Lizenz schneller entzogen als Paul Barnett sich hätte entschuldigen können wenn er auf Speed gewesen wäre, und als Männer einfach Assasinen einführen wäre auch doof gewesen da sie dann die jungs auch zu einer eigenen Klasse hätten machen müssen ohne das es einen Lizenzbruch gibt.


----------



## powerplayer1 (31. August 2008)

@ Anywen: Vielen Dank fürs Video. 

Die hat zwar hauptsächlich gegen Stoffies gekämpft aber nicht schlecht vom Dmg her.
Mich würde allerdings mal der Kampf gegen schwere Rüssi interessiern:-)  Will ja auch ma Eisenbrecher und Co innen Allerwertesten treten:-)

Grüße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

powerplayer1 schrieb:


> @ Anywen: Vielen Dank fürs Video.
> 
> Die hat zwar hauptsächlich gegen Stoffies gekämpft aber nicht schlecht vom Dmg her.
> Mich würde allerdings mal der Kampf gegen schwere Rüssi interessiern:-)  Will ja auch ma Eisenbrecher und Co innen Allerwertesten treten:-)
> ...


Genau sowas solltest du vermeiden, als Nahkämpfer sind die Tanks deine Konterklasse und hauen dich schneller aus deinen Latschen als es dir lieb ist, du bist als Nahkämpfer primär für den Kampf gegen die schlecht gerüsteten Klassen gedacht, an einem Tank machst du kaum schaden und er stunnt dich oder wirft dich nieder und dann bist du das Opfer.


----------



## Anywen (1. September 2008)

heir noch ein nettes video einer hexenkriegerin lvl 40

http://warhammeronline.tv/video/411/rank-4...ch-elf-ttk-test


----------



## Recc (1. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> wieso benehmen sich die meisten Männer wie ein Haufen Kleinkinder? ;-)



der unterschied zwischen einen mann und einen jungen ist die größe seiner spielsachen ^^


----------



## powerplayer1 (8. September 2008)

uii jaaaa..ein sehr geiles Video und die Mukke is noch geiler:-)

nice Dmg...aber werd eh mal fast alle Klassen ausprobiern. hm..aber fang mal an mit der süßen maus an.hihi. des rockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße an alle WARspieler


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (9. September 2008)

Wird wohl auch die Klasse meiner Wahl, auch wenn ich mal mehrere antesten werde (Magus, Zealot, DoK).

Fies, psychopatisch, Gifte, Stoffieschnetzler - genau mein Ding. Dass man nur female spielen kann, stört mich null. Ich spiel in MMOs generell eher weibliche Charas. Nicht weil ich mich damit besser identifizieren könnte - das ist mir eigtl völlig unwichtig - sondern einfach wegen der Optik. Ich find weibliche Charas schlicht schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was sieht man am meisten beim Spielen? Richtig - seinen Char.


----------



## powerplayer1 (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo du recht hast haste recht.hihih..

Wird mein erster weiblicher Char werden.

Gibt immer ein erstes Mal.hehe


Grüße an alle WARmitspieler


----------



## Skela (9. September 2008)

Ich wollte ja unbedingt Ordnung spielen, aber seitdem ich heute Morgen diese Klasse angespielt habe ist die erstmal mein Favorit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spricht mich schon von der Optik am allermeisten an, und der RP-Hintergrund ist Klasse - außerdem hat die einen hohen Coolness-Faktor.
Andererseits kann ich mit der Schurkenspielweise normal nicht viel anfangen, überfordert einen Ü40er einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, mal etwas weiter hochspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (9. September 2008)

Naja hat schon was mit dem WOW Schurken. Wobei sie etwas besser und abwechslungsreicher zu Spielen ist denk ich. Das es nur Weibliche Chars gibt ist mir egal. Rollenspiel hin oder her. Leider muss man sagen wird auf den Live Servern warscheinlich eh kein Rollenspiel sein. Hoffe nur das die WOW kiddies nach einiger Zeit wieder abhauen weil es zu wenig epixxxxxxxx gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde noch einen Schamanen an testen aber bis jetzt gefällt sie mir gut.


----------



## Lesdraka (10. September 2008)

Ihr müsst von diesem WOW denken weg. Warhammer hat viel mehr mit Taktik und Strategie im RVR zu tun.

Wie man im Video auch sieht geht die Hexenkriegerin immer auf die Stoffies, da sie denen überlegen ist. Dagegen hat auch Sie ihre Angstgegner Klassen, wie z.B. Tanks oder den weißen Löwen.
Ein Tank hätte sie die ganze Zeit verlangsamen und umwerfen können, dass sie nicht mehr an die Stoffies kommt, während diese mit ihren Fernangriffen ihr ordentlich zusetzen.
Ausserdem gibts ja noch die Kollisionsabfrage, d.h. das du durch gegnerische Spieler nicht durchlaufen kannst. Wenn nun zwei drei Tanks einen Treppenaufgang zu stellen und sich auf der Treppe die Fernkämpfer platzieren hast du als Hexenkriegerin verloren.

Wenn man die Klasse und ihre Aufgaben beherrscht, denke ich, dass sie echt gut ist.

Auf jeden Fall sind die Klassen nicht wie in WoW so ausbalanciert das es schon egal ist welche Klasse man spielt, und trotzdem immer jede Menge Schaden austeilen kann. Jede Klasse hat ihre Aufgaben und Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## powerplayer1 (10. September 2008)

naja ich denke ist net ganz so. klar haste gegen tanks ne chance. sie hat zauber die die rüssi komplett ignorieren oder zumindest extrem abschwächt. da könnte man auch nen tank bzw einen mit mittlerer rüssi umhaun. schau mer mal wie es sich spielt. müsste man nen beta tester fragen. der kann dazu was sagen.
also wie man im video sieht stoffies und schattenkrieger haut se leicht um. weißer löwe ist auch kei thema..
aber tanks..mal sehn.


----------



## Skela (11. September 2008)

Kann ja sein das es alles taktischer etc. sein könnte - da in der Praxis aber genau Null Kommunikation auf den Schalchtfeldern herrscht bleibt da leider nicht viel von über. Momentan erlebe ich nur das völlig unmotiviert gezergt wird und bete immer das ich den Bogenschützen vor mir down habe ehe die andern 12 Schwertmeister mich down haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ireas (11. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das es alles taktischer etc. sein könnte - da in der Praxis aber genau Null Kommunikation auf den Schalchtfeldern herrscht bleibt da leider nicht viel von über. Momentan erlebe ich nur das völlig unmotiviert gezergt wird und bete immer das ich den Bogenschützen vor mir down habe ehe die andern 12 Schwertmeister mich down haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das übliche halt, wird wohl höchstwahrscheinlich wieder alles von stammgruppen niedergemäht^^


----------



## atilla86 (14. September 2008)

also ich hab mich wärend der OB mit der hexe beschäftigt, und wird auf jeden fall mein Main.

Sie teilt wie ich finde schon ziemlich gut aus, auch gegen besser gepanzerte klassen!

Stoffis gehn down wie butter mittlere Rüssiträger eigentlich auch ohne probs.

Aber ich denke es ist einfach eine geschmackssache, also am besten selber schaun ob sie einem zusagt.


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

Naja jedenfalls ist der DMG von der Hexenkriegerin sehr nice !!!

( Es sei denn man spielt eine gute Rotation und verschenkt seine Kombo ( Blutrauschpunkte ) nicht !! )


----------



## Kabak (15. September 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Da allgemein bekannt ist, dass einer der Entwickler diese Klasse spielt, bedarf es keiner weiteren Bekanntmachung.
> *Es reicht eigentlich schon, dass dies die "Schurkenklasse" ist, um genügend WoW Kids anzuziehen*.
> 
> Mich hat allerdings auch abgeschreckt, dass diese Klasse keinen männlihen Charakter hat. Für mich bedeutet Rollenspiel nun mal auch, dass ich mich mit der Figur identifiziere und deshalb werd ich nie nen weiblichen Char spielen. Und da ich mich strikt weigere auf die Seite der Ordnung zu wechseln und dort den coolen Hexenjäger zu spielen, bleibt mir nichts anderes als mir ne andere Klasse zu suchen.
> ...




Soll das jetzt heißen ich bin mit meinen fast 20 Jahren ein WoW Kiddy, nur weil ich die Hexenkriegerin spiele?

Naja das mit der "imba Melee Klasse" für schon weit gefixt weil, den dmg den man in der Beta rausgeballert hat da kommt man echt im Lowlevel noch nicht ran


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

Der Chaos Marauder is eh 10x geiler vom Aussehen und gameplay.......


----------



## Golumir (17. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> hier ein nettes video einer hexenkriegerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry für OT ,aber weiß zufällig jemand wie das Lied aus dem Video heißt? :-)


----------



## calypzo (22. September 2008)

Paramore - Misery Business

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=400Had3wMI8


----------



## Hiero (2. Oktober 2008)

Leute hängt euch mal ned zu sehr an den Vids auf. Wenn man mal drauf achtet sind in beiden Vids 70-80% der Gegner Grau für die Hexen. 
Zudem spielen die meisten Szenen nicht in Szenarien wo die HP der Gegner auf das Niveau von Rang x8 angehoben werden.
Erinnert mich so ein wenig an die Pat bzw. Maydie Vids wenn das wem was sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Hiero


----------



## Akyoshi (5. November 2008)

Hatte Letztens ne nice Runde in einen Scenario mit ner HK.
Ich Spiele Jünger und mit ihr zusammen hat das noch mehr laune gemacht, von hinten die Ordler überrascht und einen nach den anderen umgehauen.
sie dabei ein bischen geheilt und mit mir im Nahkampf gingen sogar mittlere bis schwere rüssiträger schnell down.

Finde die Karriere super passt gut zu meinen anderen beiden Chars.

DoK= Main
Zelot = 1. Twink
HK = wird meine 2. Twink


----------



## softcake_orange (16. Januar 2009)

Crutan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich bei release mal dem WAR Hype folgen werde, würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Hexenkriegerin ein so schlechte Karriere ist, da man kaum Videos oder Beiträge sazu liest.
> 
> ...




Ja so wars wohl mal im September 2008. Aber wie hat es sich in der Zeit entwickelt?

HK, die Karriere mit dem miesesten Style überhaupt (wie können da einige noch auf die Idee kommen und sich die Klamotten GELB färben???). Außerdem, wer spiel schon gern ne Frau, wenn er im RL ein Mann ist? Die Rüstung sieht komplett von T1 bis T4 gleich aus. String, hier und da ein paaar Haken und zwei MiniDolche, die aussehen wie Zahnstocher. Die Animation ist ebenfalls grauenhaft. Die Spielfigur viel zu groß. Und dann geht das Hexengeschrei los wenn sie gehauen werden, Aaaaaaaahhhhh, Aaaaaaaahhhhh, und nochmal weils so schön war, Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh, schlimm sowas... Ich kenne keine Klasse die mehr gehasst und verachtet wird. Das liegt aber teilweise auch an der arroganten Spielweise, weil einige glauben sie wären neben ihrer DD Rolle auch noch Tank und ImbaRoXXor in einem (der erste Nerf gehört in jedem Fall der Hexe). Im Sz Chat wird immer fleißig abgelästert und mitlerweile hat sich das Wort "Hexen Nu**e" schon richtig eingebürgert.

Und wie seht ihr das? Seit ihr immer noch glücklich oder habt ihr in den sauren Apfel gebissen und euch auf die Seite der Ordnung geschlagen und Hexenjäger rerollt?


----------



## Wolle80 (16. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ja so wars wohl mal im September 2008. Aber wie hat es sich in der Zeit entwickelt?
> 
> HK, die Karriere mit dem miesesten Style überhaupt (wie können da einige noch auf die Idee kommen und sich die Klamotten GELB färben???). Außerdem, wer spiel schon gern ne Frau, wenn er im RL ein Mann ist? Die Rüstung sieht komplett von T1 bis T4 gleich aus. String, hier und da ein paaar Haken und zwei MiniDolche, die aussehen wie Zahnstocher. Die Animation ist ebenfalls grauenhaft. Die Spielfigur viel zu groß. Und dann geht das Hexengeschrei los wenn sie gehauen werden, Aaaaaaaahhhhh, Aaaaaaaahhhhh, und nochmal weils so schön war, Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh, schlimm sowas... Ich kenne keine Klasse die mehr gehasst und verachtet wird. Das liegt aber teilweise auch an der arroganten Spielweise, weil einige glauben sie wären neben ihrer DD Rolle auch noch Tank und ImbaRoXXor in einem (der erste Nerf gehört in jedem Fall der Hexe). Im Sz Chat wird immer fleißig abgelästert und mitlerweile hat sich das Wort "Hexen Nu**e" schon richtig eingebürgert.
> 
> Und wie seht ihr das? Seit ihr immer noch glücklich oder habt ihr in den sauren Apfel gebissen und euch auf die Seite der Ordnung geschlagen und Hexenjäger rerollt?




Hmm der Kosename den du für diese Klasse hast she ich in Forenbeiträgen immer nur bei dir. Hab ihn auch noch nicht wirklich bei wem anderen gesehen.

Und der miese Style, naja die Lieblingsmädels von Khaine kämpfen nunmal halbnackt, mir pers. gefällt der Schattenkrieger überhaupt nicht, allgemein Hochelfen Style ist nichtssagend.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind da verschieden.

Und mal ganz ehrlich , der einzige Grund warum viele über HKs lästern und sie genervt haben wollen ist die Tatsache das Mythic es der Klasse ermöglicht tatsächlich ihre Aufgabe zu erfüllen.


----------



## LeonTodesengel (16. Januar 2009)

Jaja die heuler, einfach nur erbärmlich.

Ich blick einfach den Unterschied nicht, ab nun die Destro Heiler über die Hexenjäger jammen, weil Sie nen Enormen Damage machen, oder ebend die whiner der Ordnung die auf die Hexen schimpfen.

Dieses geflenne ist einfach nur erbärmlich.

Und das von einem Hergig Spieler auf Ordi Seite.
Da gibts genug Ordis die Wissen wie man gegen Hexen vorgeht.
Vieleicht schaust du dir da bei einigen nochmal was ab.

Was auf Drakenwald vor sich geht weiß ich zum Glück nicht.

Aber was will man schon von einem Schwerti schon erwarten. Wobei der Char der Ausrüstung nach zu folgen auch schon an den Nagel gehängt wurde. Hauptsache man kann erstmal flamen.


----------



## Rayon (16. Januar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ja so wars wohl mal im September 2008. Aber wie hat es sich in der Zeit entwickelt?
> Die Rüstung sieht komplett von T1 bis T4 gleich aus.


Ahja, stimmt, die anderen Rüstungen sind doch soviel innovativer. Wie konnte ich das vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ich kenne keine Klasse die mehr gehasst und verachtet wird. Das liegt aber teilweise auch an der arroganten Spielweise, weil einige glauben sie wären neben ihrer DD Rolle auch noch Tank und ImbaRoXXor in einem (der erste Nerf gehört in jedem Fall der Hexe).


Schwachsinnige verallgemeinerung. U know? Mimimi.


> Im Sz Chat wird immer fleißig abgelästert und mitlerweile hat sich das Wort "Hexen Nu**e" schon richtig eingebürgert.


Es sinkt für Sie: Das Niveau!


Ich bin nach wie vor Glücklich, kann mich nicht beschweren. Order reroll? Nein, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solmyr62 (16. Januar 2009)

Lungere gerade im T2 und T3 herum. Szenarien ohne wenigstens 3 Hexen sind schon die große Ausnahme. Das ist eine echte Schwemme. 

Es hat sich wohl herumgesprochen, dass die Klasse zur Zeit ziemlich über ist. Tja, FotM halt... Die scheißen was auf Style oder nur weiblich. Hauptsache gut abgehen. Also wird der Choosen eingemottet und den Hexe hochgespielt. Man möchte ja auch endlich mal gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird Zeit für den Nerf. Hassobjekt Nr.1 ist sie auf jeden Fall auf Seiten der Order, für den Kill lässt man sogar den gegnerischen Caster links lliegen.


----------



## Wolle80 (16. Januar 2009)

Komisch das der Ruf nach Nerf der HK imme von den Klassen kommt deren Konterklasse sie ist.

Falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt: Es ist gewollt das ihr gegen sie keine Chance habt!

Wenn euch das Stein- Schere- Papier Prinzip von WAR nicht gefällt spiel ein anderes Spiel und macht WAR nicht durch unendliches "Aber ich hab ja gar keine Chance also Nerf/Push dies oder jenes" zu einem 2. WoW.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (17. Januar 2009)

An die Buffed-Leitung: ich bin dafür das Foren-Whiner im Game mit einem dicken fetten roten Smilie über dem Kopf markiert werden damit man Sie gleich rauspicken kann!

Ist das möglich? Bittebitte !!!


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Januar 2009)

Wolle80 schrieb:


> Komisch das der Ruf nach Nerf der HK imme von den Klassen kommt deren Konterklasse sie ist.
> 
> Falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt: Es ist gewollt das ihr gegen sie keine Chance habt!
> 
> Wenn euch das Stein- Schere- Papier Prinzip von WAR nicht gefällt spiel ein anderes Spiel und macht WAR nicht durch unendliches "Aber ich hab ja gar keine Chance also Nerf/Push dies oder jenes" zu einem 2. WoW.



Es GIBT KEIN stein schere papier prinzip.


----------



## Wolle80 (17. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Es GIBT KEIN stein schere papier prinzip.



Dreiste Behauptung ohne Begründung und schlichtweg Falsch.


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Januar 2009)

dreiste behauptung?
spielen wir das selbe spiel? anscheinend nicht.

Ich erwarte jetzt das ich mich einlogge und mit meinem Stein scheren finde. Denn scheren dürften mich kaum zerschneiden.
Oder gibt es da doch.. spezielle stein scheren.. oder ist mein stein weicher wie andre..
Oder ist es so das manche wie früher als kleines kind die regeln erweitern und plötzlich den Brunnen machen?

wäre es stein schere papier gäb es 1/3 der klassen die ich weghaue
1/3 gegen dies nen draw gibt und 1/3 gegen die ich kein land sehe.
Sag das mal den hks oder den runenpriestern.
Oder bring mir mal das Stein schere papier system balance technisch SINNVOLL bei ner zerg vs. zerg situation rüber.

Ggf ist es doch ausgeklügelter als du vermutest.


----------



## Wolle80 (17. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> dreiste behauptung?
> spielen wir das selbe spiel? anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Ich erwarte jetzt das ich mich einlogge und mit meinem Stein scheren finde. Denn scheren dürften mich kaum zerschneiden.
> ...




Das Prinzip basiert tatsächlich auf dem kleinen Kinderspiel.
Das ein MMORPG wie Warhammer nicht nur 3 Klassen einführt, sondern mehrere Klassen mit verschieden starken Ausrichtungen ist klar!

Die Hexe ist mit ihrer extremen Ausrichtung wohl am besten als Schere zu bezeichnen, wobei die Elfenheilerin eine Form des Papiers darstellt.
Hybridklassen wie der Sigmarpriester befinden sich irgendwo dazwischen.
Zu der ZergSituation:
Wenn die Scheren (in diesem Fall Melee DDs) auf die Steine Kloppen  (Tanks) während hinten die Papiere(Heiler und Caster) hinten tum können was sie wollen ist die Schlacht schon verloren.

Zu deinem 1/3 Vergleich: Das Balancing bei WAR geht nicht um 1vs1 sondern um das Grp Spiel, daher sind 1vs 1 Vergleiche auch nicht sinnvoll.
Aber HK verlieren in der Regel gegen Tanks (ich mein die Einhand Schild Variante) Was schonmal 3 Klassen auf der Gegenseite sind.

Und wer als Defensiver Tank ne HK nicht schafft tut sollte sich mal überlegen was er falsch macht.


Wie oben gesagt basiert WAR nur auf dem Prinzip, bringt aber viele Abstufungen bei Charakteren mit.


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Januar 2009)

macht einfach keinen sinn.. sry. Aber schöne erklärung haste dir ausgedacht.

Genau deswegen weil dieses spiel auf grp ausgelegt ist, isses halt kein schere stein papier system.

welches spiel ursprünglich viel eher in Random begegnungen gegangen ist die auf dem schere stein papier system dann halt ausgegangen sind war WOW. Und da hats man dan ebenfalls mit 1 trizilionen patches beseitigt. allerdings nicht in die richtung das man grp vs. grp gepusht hat sondern indem man sie "balanced" hat. für 1on1.


----------



## Wolle80 (17. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> macht einfach keinen sinn.. sry. Aber schöne erklärung haste dir ausgedacht.
> 
> Genau deswegen weil dieses spiel auf grp ausgelegt ist, isses halt kein schere stein papier system.
> 
> welches spiel ursprünglich viel eher in Random begegnungen gegangen ist die auf dem schere stein papier system dann halt ausgegangen sind war WOW. Und da hats man dan ebenfalls mit 1 trizilionen patches beseitigt. allerdings nicht in die richtung das man grp vs. grp gepusht hat sondern indem man sie "balanced" hat. für 1on1.




Naja wenn es für dich keinen Sinn macht dann muss es ja falsch sein... 

Nachdem du für deine Behauptungen nichts anführst außer : "Ich sag es ist so also ist es so", und mir schon von der fehlenden oder falschen Großschreibung, dem wirren Satzbau und den wilden Anglizismen der Kopf brummt, ist das Thema für mich gegessen; bleib bei deiner Meinung.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (17. Januar 2009)

@clash: vielleicht spielst du einfach nur schlecht? schonmal darüber nachgedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (17. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Es GIBT KEIN stein schere papier prinzip.



Nein? Ich war mir ziemlich sicher dass doch, aber kann auch an mir liegen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Januar 2009)

Schätzchen_HK schrieb:


> @clash: vielleicht spielst du einfach nur schlecht? schonmal darüber nachgedacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...Hä?
erkär mir den zusammenhang?

@ Wolle:

YES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Heretic

Nein, liegt nicht nur an dir. Liegt an allen die seit Wow von sonem Kram reden in nem Mmorpg. Hört sich ja so schön fair an.

Ps:
"Hybridklassen wie der Sigmarpriester befinden sich irgendwo dazwischen."
Da musste ich grade nochmal lachen, grad erst gesehen... hachja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolle80 (17. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> ...Hä?
> erkär mir den zusammenhang?
> 
> @ Wolle:
> ...



Manche merken es nichtmal wenn man ihnen sagen will das ihr Forengestammel peinlich und Inhaltslos ist.
@Clash : Mach doch bitte einen Rechtschreibkurs und hol dir ein Buch welches dir beibringt zu argumentieren. Das ich dich deiner falschen Meinung überlasse hat mit der Tatsache zu tun das bei dir Hopfen und Malz verloren ist.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (17. Januar 2009)

@Clash: Gerne, und zwar so das es du verstehst:

Aufgrund deiner unbegründeten Behauptung es gibt kein SSP-Prinzip in diesem Spiel, muss ich davon ausgehen das du entweder:
- nur PVE spielst

oder:
- keine Ahung hast was du schreibst

Da du über PVP schreibst, schlussfolgere ich also das das erstere nicht zutrifft. Also Hast du keine Ahung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt ein Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip in diesem Spiel. Behauptest du was anderes empfehle ich dir die Charakterbeschreibungen, Fähigkeiten und Taktiken genau zu studieren. Ich bin sicher das hilft auch dir ein erfolgreicher PVP'ler zu werden ^^


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Januar 2009)

Och jetzt komm mir doch nicht so ;(
Ich fühle mich schon ganz schlecht.

@ schätzchen : Sehr viel pvp, fasst nur. Aber das spiel ist auf Stein Schere Papier nicht ausgelegt, sondern auf ein Grp Balancing.
Was eine Hk alles legt ist bekannt, auch wenn sie scheisse spielt. Btw spielst du auf Averlorn als Hk?  kommt mir bekannt vor.
was ein Healer in Stein schere Papier atm sein soll wäre mir auch unklar, und wenn er papier ist, was ist der stein?
Und wenn ich mehrere Scheren habe, warum legen sie steine?
Und der Sigmar ist ja, haben wir festgelegt etwas dazwischen. was heisst das jetzt? er gewinnt halb?
Wobei wir da beim Jüngher beispielsweise auch ein Problem haben.
er legt Steine und Papiere. Kommen aber papier und stein zusammen können 2 jüngher alt aussehen.
hmmm.
Ist wohl das Kinderspiel mit erweitertem Regelwerk.

achja. Ich bin mit dem system nicht gefrustet oder so. 100% zufrieden sogar. aber stein schere papier isses halt nit.

Edit. Ach averlorn.. averland mein ich.


----------



## Wolle80 (18. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Och jetzt komm mir doch nicht so ;(
> Ich fühle mich schon ganz schlecht.
> 
> @ schätzchen : Sehr viel pvp, fasst nur. Aber das spiel ist auf Stein Schere Papier nicht ausgelegt, sondern auf ein Grp Balancing.
> ...




Ich versuch es nochmal...  wird eh nicht fruchten...

Also das SSP Prinzip heisst nicht das es nur 3 Klassen sein darf und auch nicht das auf 1vs1 ausgelegt sein muss.
Es heisst das es Klassen gibt welche, vom Entwickler gewollt, anderen Klassen überlegen sind während sie wieder anderen Klassen unterlegen sind.

Die Tatsache das es Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip heisst hat mit der einfachen Veranschaulichung zu tun (jeder kennt es und versteht das Prinzip).
Dieses Prinzip zur Über-/Unterlegenheit wird in Strategie und Rollenspielen ausgiebig genutzt.
Auch in der Realität begegnen wir diesem Prinzip oft.

Ein Bsp.: Für WAR :

Hexenkriegerin > Ranged Heiler  (Ich hoffe damit ist jeder einverstanden)
Ranged Heiler > Ranged DDs (Im speziellen Caster verlieren aufgrund des hohen Stören Wertes viel Schaden an einem Heiler, SW, Masch. und Squiggi haben im allgemeinen zuwenig Burst)

In der Realität gehe ich zum Militär:

Gepard (Flak Panzer) > Tiger (Kampfunterstüzungshubschrauber)
Tiger > LeopardII (Mittlerer Kampfpanzer)
Leopard II > Gepard (im direkten Richten)

Zu deutsch ist das Prinzip eine Verdeutlichung des Kampfwertes der einen Klasse gegenüber einer anderen Klasse.

Und wenn man jetzt noch die Klassen in WAR mit ihren Fähigkeiten vergleicht zeigt sich schnell das einige Klassen gegen andere Klassen sehr effizient sind (HK / Ranged Heiler) und bei anderen Klasse viel ihrer Effizienz verlieren (HK / defensiv ausgerichteter Tank).


----------



## Clashmaniac (18. Januar 2009)

"Hexenkriegerin > Ranged Heiler (Ich hoffe damit ist jeder einverstanden)
Ranged Heiler > Ranged DDs (Im speziellen Caster verlieren aufgrund des hohen Stören Wertes viel Schaden an einem Heiler, SW, Masch. und Squiggi haben im allgemeinen zuwenig Burst)"

HARHARHARHARHAR

sry. mehr fällt mir halt nicht ein dazu.

den panzer vergleich dann dazu finde ich auch super XD


In Rollenspielen wird dieses System eigendlich auch eher selten genutzt.
da gibt es seltenst balance, und meist ist der magiebegabte das überwesen. Da besteht meist auch die freude darin das überwesen gelegt zu haben.
In manchen strategiespielen ja, in andren auch halt nicht. müsstest mir sagen welches du meinst.


Aber komm, wir werden da eh nicht auf einen nenner kommen, wenn ihr damit glücklich seid nennt es halt so wie ihr wollt, ich finds ja auch super wie es is.


----------



## Wolle80 (18. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> "Hexenkriegerin > Ranged Heiler (Ich hoffe damit ist jeder einverstanden)
> Ranged Heiler > Ranged DDs (Im speziellen Caster verlieren aufgrund des hohen Stören Wertes viel Schaden an einem Heiler, SW, Masch. und Squiggi haben im allgemeinen zuwenig Burst)"
> 
> HARHARHARHARHAR




Junge, Junge da sagen dir drei verschiedene Personen das es so ist, einer versucht es dir zu erklären und du schreibst sowas.
1. Unhöflich
2. Kindisch
3. Hast du immer noch nicht belegt das es dieses Prinzip nicht gibt.

Im Endeffekt ist eine sinnvolle Diskussion mit dir unmöglich da du einfach nur gefährliches Halbwissen von dir gibst ohne irgendetwas auch nur im entferntesten zu beweisen.

Damit ist für mich dann auch die Sache gegessen und meine Meinung über deinen Reifegrad gefestigt.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (18. Januar 2009)

@clash: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Aber ich werde dir jetzt den gefallen tun und dich ignorieren.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (18. Januar 2009)

Wolle80 schrieb:


> Junge, Junge da sagen dir drei verschiedene Personen das es so ist, einer versucht es dir zu erklären und du schreibst sowas.
> 1. Unhöflich
> 2. Kindisch
> 3. Hast du immer noch nicht belegt das es dieses Prinzip nicht gibt.
> ...



Ich soll belegen das es das prinizp nicht gibt wenn dus nicht gebacken bekommst zu belegen das es das gibt.
Du bist nen ziemlicher religionsfan oder?

Du und die andre type (jo ka wo er was sinniges von sich gegeben hat) haben es VERSUCHT, genau da liegt der punkt, aber halt mit müll meines erachtens.
da kannste dich aufregen wiede willst.
Ich finde eure erklaerung wohl genauso banane wir ihr meine und viel höflicher seid ihr auch nicht.

Am besten finde ich auch wieder dein "2. kindisch" , weisste, sowas haut man auch immer nur in nem forum raus als standart ding wenn mans nicht gebacken kriegt.


----------



## Wolle80 (18. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ich soll belegen das es das prinizp nicht gibt wenn dus nicht gebacken bekommst zu belegen das es das gibt.
> Du bist nen ziemlicher religionsfan oder?
> 
> Du und die andre type (jo ka wo er was sinniges von sich gegeben hat) haben es VERSUCHT, genau da liegt der punkt, aber halt mit müll meines erachtens.
> ...



Nun wie man es in den Wald reinschreit... den Rest kennst du hoffentlich selber.

Und ja ich habe es versucht, damit bin ich mehr auf deine Aussagen eingegangen als du es überhaupt versuchst bei anderen.

Nachdem ich mal mehrere Posts von dir in diesem Forum gesucht und gelesen habe respektiere ich dein Fachwissen was Müll betrifft...
Darin bist du ne ganz große Nummer :



Clashmaniac schrieb:


> ich hab auch da ne idee , hab da son char usggedacht der sollda so wien healer sein, aba nur so mit mehr def und soll so angeelegt sein wie der rote powerranger, nur mit mehr farbe (farbe ist nähmlich schön). Wenn er healt (er soll so nit viel helen können wegen sein rest!) dann sol das voll schnell gehen und so (kein cooldown unso)
> dann oll der so sprung skillz haben und weit springen können!
> und der soll so eher klein sein (also nit groß wien orc 1^^)
> ja.
> ...



Und last but not Least: 

Religionsfan? Keine Ahnung wie du auf das kommst, aber deinen Gedankengängen kann eh kein Mensch folgen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (18. Januar 2009)

kennste nicht?


"I has a baseball!"
"PROVE IT!"
"Yeah here it is!"
"oh yeah your right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Religion:
"I has a baseball!"
"oh yeah, prove it!"
"YA CANT PROVE I HAVE NO!!"
"*O_o*"

du!

"es ist schere stein papier!"
"hm ne glaube ich dir nicht!"
"DU KANNST NICHT BEWEISEN DAS ES KEIN SCHERE STEIN PAPIER IST!"
"Wow!"

Und zu dem andren:
Ich finds schön das du schon son fanboy von mir wirst, kannst du mir diese entsprechenden Müll posts vieleicht per pm senden das wir darüber diskutieren können?
du scheinst ein ziemlich schlaues bürchjen zu sein und vieleicht lerne ich bei meinen andren müll posts mehr als hier.
Viel kann es eigendlich nicht sein was ich in diesem forum gepostet habe insofern bin ich gespannt was du genau meinst.

Vieleicht etwas zu meinen beiden klassen die ich spiele, für konstruktive verbesserungsvorschlaege bin ich da ja immer offen.


----------



## Wolle80 (18. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> kennste nicht?
> 
> 
> "I has a baseball!"
> ...



1. Super englisch, genauso gut wie dein deutsch.

2. Ich werde nie wieder versuchen einem Blinden was über Farben zu erzählen.

3. Dein "Müll" ist in meinem letzten Beitrag als Zitat.

Und nun werde ich es Schätzchen gleichtun.
und dich in deiner kleinen Welt in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (18. Januar 2009)

das das english so schlecht ist is schon absicht, is in den pics etwa genauso.
Und den rest habch wieder nit kapiert.
Und du redest über andere müll posts. Wo du die zitiert hast habe ich wohl übersehen.

Und in meiner kleinen Welt läuft alles prächtig, komm doch auch mal vorbei! Hier wird kein Unfug den man selber nicht versteht irgentwie nachgeplappert. Und wir haben uns alle lieb !

Aber hey, ja tu das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fühle mich hier ganz wohl.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. Februar 2009)

Um die Leiche mal auszubuddeln sag ich folgendes: Nahkampfheiler sind die steinezerschneidenen Kettensägen in einer 1on1-Situation. 

Der Rest des Freds ist mal wieder Buffed-Niveau vom feinsten.

Blubb


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Um die Leiche mal auszubuddeln sag ich folgendes: Nahkampfheiler sind die steinezerschneidenen Kettensägen in einer 1on1-Situation.
> 
> Der Rest des Freds ist mal wieder Buffed-Niveau vom feinsten.
> 
> Blubb



Sarkasm.
Niveau und Titten, du kannst es halt.
bei uns im Ts geht es auch immer herum von unsren Tanks 
"man ey diese nahkampf heiler im 1on1, halbe stunde brauchen sie aber ich kannja nicht einfach weggehen" 
die haben anscheinend auch wie du schon die Arenen gefunden, wo es zu einem 1on1 kommt.
sarkasm.


----------

